
Sick of traffic? Get cities to invest in bikes and mass transit, says report - emptysands
https://www.curbed.com/2019/6/11/18661586/bike-train-traffic-transportation-congestion?__twitter_impression=true
======
shartshooter
Adding more roads and highways to cities doesn’t seem to reduce gridlock. If
anything it releases pent up demand for driving.

One of my favorite demonstrations of how impactful public or alternative
transit options can be is this image[1] which shows the amount of space taken
up by 69 people in cars, on bikes as well as a bus.

Space for transportation in urban areas is so limited that we can’t continue
to grow in the same way without new options outside of using more cars with
only 1-2 riders.

[1]:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielbowen/7999510360/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielbowen/7999510360/)

